# LT Ville - Bump This (urban gay fiction)



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Bump This is an urban gay fiction novel. The main character is Keith. Keith is a senior at a high school in Harlem. He dreams of going to Columbia University and he has spent his high school years padding his resume so that he can achieve his goal. His mother has been on and off of drugs for as long as he can remember, but she has always pushed him to be better than his circumstances. He is a man with a plan until two transfer students arrive at his school. Cousins Jes and D bring immediate drama into Keith's life. Keith takes a journey of discovery during his senior year in which he learns more about himself, his past and his family.

Please feel free to comment on the cover, the blurb or anything else you'd like to comment on in regards to Bump This.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LT. . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

First I'd just like to point out that I am bumping my post on Bump This. 

This book is still doing better than I expected. I have a few new reviews on Amazon and on Goodreads. It's still listed in the wrong category a lot of the time, but I'm just happy that it occasionally makes it in to the top 100, even if it is in the wrong place.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

The feedback on this book keeps surprising me. I expected some people to like this book, but I can't believe the number of people who _love_ this book. I'm still receiving personal emails about it. I hope it continues to reach the right audience.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm back to Bump This story again. Lots of people have already discovered it, why not check it out for yourself?


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Is Bump This really as good as the reviews say? Why not read it for yourself and find out?


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Bump This has a character for everyone, so what's holding you back? Come fall in love with one of the characters.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Bump This has gotten a rash of good reviews! I don't know why people are suddenly leaving lots of reviews. It could be because of more free time during the holiday season, but I hope it's more than that and I hope it continues. It's an honor to know that this story has touched people.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Bump This is still touching people. I love the quotes that people have highlighted from the story. It's hard to believe I wrote all of them.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

As one of the characters in the book says, "When something good happens, don't start looking around the corner for something bad. Just let it be." Bump This continues to receive positive reviews. I'm going to just let it be and hope that it touches more people in 2013 than it did in 2012.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm surprised that a few book clubs have read Bump This! The idea of people having in depth discussions about the story excites me. I'm hoping people will continue to find their way to this book.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

30 reviews! Yay! Isn't it time for you to give it a try?


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Bump This is still doing okay. I think that it has definitely found its place on Amazon. Have you read it yet? So far I've received positive feedback from the book clubs that have read it and from people who have fallen in love with the characters. You know you want to Bump This, so stop being curious and take the plunge. Urban drama awaits you.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Still looking for a juicy summer read? Come Bump This.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

It's been forever since I showed my boys some love. Please check out Bump This.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

"The best thing you can do for yourself is acknowledge your flaws and love yourself anyway because there are enough people against us without us rooting against ourselves." - Bump This


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Curl up with this guilty pleasure:


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

D has loyalty down, but is that enough to keep Keith? Bump This


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Sometimes love can surprise you.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, over two years later, and I'm still asking you to Bump This.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

The sequel is arriving on February 14, 2019. Read the original now so that you're ready for the next book.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

The sequel to Bump This has arrived! Read Bump This  then grab Bump That.


----------

